# Great new goth rock band



## fragmentedmind (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey everyone,

There's a new band called Fragmented Mind who is about to release their first studio album. It's definitely different but somewhat along the lines of what would be a cross of Evanescence, Metallica and Tim Burton. I would check out the tunes posted on the youtube page titled Twisted and Rush.

http://www.youtube.com/user/TheFragmentedMind#p/u/2/XgI25hNVsbk
http://www.youtube.com/user/TheFragmentedMind#p/u/1/PgWMJfZhS_U

The entire production of the record is quite high end. I will list a copy of the album cover here along with a tracklisting.











01 - Twisted
02 - Rush
03 - Dream of You
04 - Do You Even Care
05 - Wish My Life Away
06 - Phobia
07 - Lost Souls
08 - Weeping Woman
09 - The Promise

This is definitely something worth checking out guys. Also check out the website for any updates. www.fragmentedmind.com

Album will be available on iTunes April 30th.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Sounds interesting & welcome, however when i clicked on the links to the youtube songs,it loaded but there was no audio playing........ anyone else getting this ?


----------



## fragmentedmind (Mar 17, 2011)

Hmmmm That's too bad 

Try this link 






Let us know if that works please


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Sorry, original link worked, GF's daughter was playing on my pc & found she turned main vol off,...... having a separate plug in speaker that normally runs external sound.......

Just listened to them, Love it ! Would like to here some more.


----------

